# smoking cheese



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

any body ever try smoking there own cheese at home


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My husband smokes cheese ocassionally.

I think he uses a cold smoke process and it took a few hours. He does it during the winter so that the cheese doesn't get too hot during the smoking.

We did it just before Christmas to give out as gifts and I don't think it went anywhere, I think we ate it all.

He did a gouda (one of our favorites) yellow cheddar and marble cheddar.


----------

